# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Σφιξιμο στο στηθος

## _lydia_

Γεια σε ολους!Εχω ξαναγραψει στο forum σε αλλα θεματα αλλα επειδη το προβλημα μου επιμενει ειοα να ανοιξω και εγω το δικο μου.
Εχω περασει απο κρισεις πανικου με πολλα ψυχοσωματικα, πλεον τα περισσοτερα τα εχω ξεπερασει και οταν εμφανιζονται τα διαχειριζομαι καπως!!
Αυτο που δεν αντεχω καθολου ειναι το σφιξιμο στο στηθος, ενα αισθημα σαν να με πλακωνει κατι και να με σφιγγει απιστευτα.Τρομαζω μηπως εχει κατι η καρδια μου αν και πριν ενα χρονο εκανα εξετασεις και ηταν ολα φυσιολογικα.
Επισης οταν με πιανει αυτο μπορει να διαρκεσει απο ωρες μεχρι και μερες και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα.Οταν ειμαι σε κινηση με πιανει περισσοτερο και συνδευεται πολλες φορες και απο δυσπνοια.
ΕΧετε αναλογα συμπτωματα που να διαρκουν τοσο πολυ;;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Agia

Γεια σου....

Εχω και εγω ακριβος το ιδιο καποιες φορες και το περιγραφεις οπως θα το περιεγραφα κ εγω. Μονο που εγω εχω και ταχυκαρδιες και εχω αναφερθει στο θεμα \"ταχυκαρδιες\" αν κοιταξεις.

Πραγματικα ειναι μια κατασταση πολυ τραγικη και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Ποσα βραδια εμενα ξαγρυπνη και με επερνε ο υπνος το πρωι.Ποσες φορες πηγα στο γιατρο. Και κατελιξα να περνω ενα ανχολυτικο για λιγες μερες.
Οποτε με πιανει αυτο,δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα,καμια δραστηριοτητα.Ουτε μια σκαλα να ανεβω.Και εγω φοβαμαι την καρδια γιατι με το σφιξιμο αυτο την αισθανομαι να χτυπαει βαρια,πολυ βαρια.Και νιωθω πως δε μου φτανει ο αερας που αναπνεω.

Εχει τυχει να μου κρατησει απο μια η δυο μερες μεχρι και μια εβδομαδα!

Αν κοιταξεις σε προηγουμενα ποστ,που εχω αναφερει διαφορα που με φοβιζουν,ειναι ολα μαλον ψυχοσωματικα. Και δεν εχω κανει ακομα κατι.Ελεγα φαση ειναι θα περασει.Αλλα θελω να παω τελικα σε εναν ψυχιατρο γιατι στον ψυχολογο δε βοηθηθηκα καθολου.Το μονο που κανω ειναι να ψαχνομαι συνεχεια χωρις να καταληξω σε μια θεραπευτικη αγωγη.

----------


## nikolaras

Γεια σου Lydia....Το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα εχω και εγω!!!Ενα σφιξιμο στο στηθος και μια δυσφοροια και μια δυσπνοια αλλο πραγμα...Απο την στιγμη που εχεις παει στον γιατρο μην ανησυχεις ειναι απο το αγχος οπως ολων μας εδω μεσα....

----------


## _lydia_

Καλημερα σας και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.
Εγω ευτυχως δεν εχω ταχυκαρδιες και οταν με πιανουν σπανια πια, διαρκουν ελαχιστα.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι καπως ανακουφιστηκα που ακουσα οτι εχετε και εσεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα, αλλα οι αρνητικες σκεψεις παραμενουν.Τωρα φερειπειν ειμαι στο γραφειο και με εχει πιασει πάλι αυτο το σφιξιμο και ειναι τοσο εντονο που νομιζω οτι αν κουνηθω ή σηκωθω απο την καρεκλα, θα παθει κατι η καρδια μου.Επίσης νιώθω ότι όταν πάω να πάρω ανάσα θα σκάσω, ότι είναι κάτι και με εμποδίζει , σαν ένα φούσκωμα σε εκείνη την περιοχή…. Φτάνει μέχρι το λαιμό… Ενώ είμαι ήρεμη στην καρέκλα αισθάνομαι ένα γενικό αίσθημα δυσφορίας…. Μια διαρκής ενόχληση σε εκείνο το σημείο… Σαν κάτι να με πιέζει και ένα αίσθημα πληρότητας….
Απλα σας γραφω τωρα, που ολο αυτο ειναι στο ζενιθ του για να το αποδωσω οσο καλυτερα μπορω.
Αυτο συμβαινει και σε εσας;;;;Κανεναν τροπο να το αντιμετωπισετε εχετε βρει;;;
Ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## Agia

Δυστυχως η ευτυχως εγω ανακουφιστηκα με καποιο ανχολυτικο για λιγες μερες!

----------


## _lydia_

Αγχολυτικο δεν εχω παρει μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον.Και σου εφυγε εντελως αυτο το συναισθημα με τα χαπια;;
Εγω παλι λεω να επισκεφτω τον καρδιολογο, γιατι ειδικα σημερα δεν με εχει αφησει καθολου αυτο το συναισθημα και η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω τρομαξει παρα πολυ, αλλα προσπαθω να παραμεινω οσο πιο ψυχραιμη γινεται.
Προσπαθω να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω , η σκεψη μου ειναι κολλημενη οτι συμβαινει κατι με την καρδιά μου, ή στην καλυτερη κανενα ασθμα...
Βαρεθηκα τον εαυτο μου....

----------


## Agia

Ναι μου εφυγε αλλα αν δεν κανεις κανονικη θεραπεια μπορει και να εχεις συχνα τετοια συμπτωματα.Δηλαδη οποτε σε πιανει να περνεις ενα χαπακι.

Τσεκαρε και την καρδια σου,καλα θα κανεις,και εγω ηταν το πρωτο που εψαξα και μη σου πω οτι παει ακομα το μυαλο μου στη καρδια παρολο οτι δε βρεθηκε κατι. Αστα!

Εγω γιαυτο ειπα πιο πανω η σε αλλο θεμα δε θυμαμαι...οτι να παω σε ενα ψυχιατρο να κανουμε μια θεραπεια να τελειωνει το θεμα.

----------


## _lydia_

και παλι γεια σας!!
Παιδια ενω καποιες μερες ειχα ηρεμησει απο το σφιξιμο στο στηθος, επεστρεψε σημερα να μου κανει αισθητη την παρουσια του και με διαφορετικο τροπο!
Κι οταν λεω διαφορετικο εννοω οτι το σφιξιμο εντοπιζεται πιο ψηλα στο στερνο και φτανει μεχρι το λαιμο!Αυτο δεν το ειχα ξαναπαθει ως τωρα!Νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω να καταπιω!Αισθανομαι σαν μου καρφωσαν ενα τεραστιο μηλο σε εκεινα τα σημεια!!
Και κατι σαν καψιμο επισης νιωθω και εννοειται και μια ψιλοδυσπνοια.
Τι καινουρια ειναι αυτα παλι;;;και παλι σκεψεις οτι κατι εχει η καρδια μου!
Καμια βοηθεια;;Το εχει κανενας απο σας;;;;

----------


## valantis

εγω ξυπνησα το πρωι και δεν μπορουσα να παρω αναπνοη παρα μονο απο την μυτη.οταν εφυγε αυτο ηρθε το σφιξιμο.ο γιατρος ειπε οτι ειναι ανχος κατι με απασχολει και πρεπει να φυγει.αν δεν φυγει και συνεχιστει τοτε ειπε οτι πρεπει να παω σε νευρολογο η ψυχιατρο.εγω θα παω σε καρδιολογο παντως για σιγουρα.αν δεν βγει απο εκει τιποτα τοτε επομενος ειναι ο νευρολογος.αυτη ηταν η εμπειρια μου δεν ξερω που θα βγει ελπιζω να μην τυχη σε κανεναν και αν το ειχε κανεις αυτο το να ξυπνησει και να μην μπορει να ανασανει ας πει την γνωμη του και το τι εκανε ωστε να ειναι σημερα καλα ετσι ωστε να βοηθησει και τουσ υπολοιπους.
ευχαριστω

----------


## lilium

οχι δεν εχω παρομοια αλλα εχω πολλα αλλα.
Αφου εχεις κανει εξετασεις θα φαινοταν, ξερω ατομα που κατι δε πηγαινε καλα απο το καρδιογραφημα...Θα εδειχνε ηρεμησε

----------


## Αόρατος...

> Οταν ειμαι σε κινηση με πιανει περισσοτερο και συνδευεται πολλες φορες και απο δυσπνοια.
> ΕΧετε αναλογα συμπτωματα που να διαρκουν τοσο πολυ;;


Έχουμε έχουμε, απ΄όλα έχει το μαγαζί...
Και γω όταν είμαι σε κίνηση, ή κάνω κάτι που απαιτεί κίνηση, μετά από κάποια ώρα με πιάνει δύσπνοια και μερικές φορές ψιλοπανικός.

----------


## balikos

παιδια θετικη ενεργεια ..και εγω το ιδιο ειχα ποναγα ολοι μερα...πηγα σε καρδιολογο μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα..ε απο εκει και περα οταν ποναγα ακουγα μουσικη που με ευχαριστει και χαλαρονα..απλα καποια στιγμη κατανταει αηδια και το βαρεθηκα ...ετσι κοπανισα το κεφαλι μοπυ στον τοιχο και λεω δεν θα μου καταστρεψεις την ζωη εσυ..και μου εφυγε!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μπραβο βρε παιδια!!Πολυ χαιρομαι που διαβαζω τετοια μηνυματα,αισιοδοξα!!!Καλα,π ς μπορεις να διωξεις τον φοβο του οτι τωρα(την στιγμη του πονου)θα παθω το κακο....????? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

....δεν ξερω γιατι κοβονται τα μηνυματα μου στη μεση..... :Confused:  Συνεχιζω λοιπον,balikos,οπως ξαναεγραψα χαιρομαι για τους ανθρωπους που διαχειριζοντε αλλιως το θεμα αυτο απ οτι εγω,με δυναμη,μπραβο σου!!Πως ομως μπορεις να μην δινεις σημασια στο αισθημα του φοβου(που για μενα δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο!!!)που ερχεται μετα απο ενα σωματικο πονο,στην περιπτωση μας ενοχληση καρδιας??????

----------


## balikos

εφόσον σου λέει ο γιατρός ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα πάρτω θετικά..και όταν σε πονάει πέσε .. κοίτα να δεις ,δεν θα μου καταστρέψεις εσύ την ζωή..(όλα είναι από το μυαλό)

----------


## Lacrymosa

κι ομως ρε συ παρολο που μου το λεει ο γιατρος κ οι εξετασεις δειχνουν οτι δεν εχω τιποτα παλι δεν ηρεμω...ειναι ο φοβος που με κατακλυζει κ δεν μπορω να ησυχασω....δυστυχως ολα τα ψυχωσωματικα καταστρεφουν τη ζωη με την εννοια οτι υποβαθμιζουν την ποιοτητα ζωης, σε μπλοκαρουν σε πολλους τομεις κ σε παν πισω...μακαρι καποια στιγμη να περασουν κ να ηρεμησουμε ολοι μας τι να πω πια εχω αγανακτησει.....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Γεια σε ολους!Εχω ξαναγραψει στο forum σε αλλα θεματα αλλα επειδη το προβλημα μου επιμενει ειοα να ανοιξω και εγω το δικο μου.
> Εχω περασει απο κρισεις πανικου με πολλα ψυχοσωματικα, πλεον τα περισσοτερα τα εχω ξεπερασει και οταν εμφανιζονται τα διαχειριζομαι καπως!!
> Αυτο που δεν αντεχω καθολου ειναι το σφιξιμο στο στηθος, ενα αισθημα σαν να με πλακωνει κατι και να με σφιγγει απιστευτα.Τρομαζω μηπως εχει κατι η καρδια μου αν και πριν ενα χρονο εκανα εξετασεις και ηταν ολα φυσιολογικα.
> Επισης οταν με πιανει αυτο μπορει να διαρκεσει απο ωρες μεχρι και μερες και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα.Οταν ειμαι σε κινηση με πιανει περισσοτερο και συνδευεται πολλες φορες και απο δυσπνοια.
> ΕΧετε αναλογα συμπτωματα που να διαρκουν τοσο πολυ;;
> Ευχαριστω


τα ιδια συμπτωματα κ πολλα αλλα τα χω 2 χρονια τωρα αλλοτε ειναι πιο εντονα αλλοτε με αγχολυτικα το παλευω...ναι, σφιξιμο στο στηθος κ καψιμο νιωθω κ επισης παω να παρω αναπνοη κ σεν μπορω κοεται στη μεση κ νιωθω οτι η καρδια μου εχει παρει φωτια κ θα κοπει η αναπνοη μου σαν να με εχει πλακωσε πετρα απο πανω καταραμενα ψυχοσωματικα.....

----------

